# [Q] App that mirrors the screen to use it as a HUD



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## OrganizedFellow (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm confused.

You want this displayed ... how? where?
Please share the name/developer of the other app you've already found. Give us an idea of what you are talking about.

When you say HUD (heads up display), the only thing I can think of is some sort of projected display on your windshield 

THAT WOULD EFFING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## deltaalpha23 (Sep 15, 2010)

if i understand Phexi right, he wants to put his phone under the windshield in a way that enables you to see the reflection of the screen in the windshield. works great during night trips.

usual problem - everything is mirrored.


----------



## ajm2387 (Sep 15, 2010)

wow that's a good idea!


----------



## Phexi (Oct 7, 2010)

deltaalpha23 said:


> if i understand Phexi right, he wants to put his phone under the windshield in a way that enables you to see the reflection of the screen in the windshield. works great during night trips.
> 
> usual problem - everything is mirrored.

Click to collapse



This is exactly what i wanted to tell you 

Yeah, the "evrything is mirrored" can be a problem, but with the help of a homescreen widget (maybe with a mirrored text ) it should be possible to switch back very easily

With an AMOLED display it should look very good (when the rest is black), but it has to be mirrored to work.

should look like this then


----------



## bioan (Oct 7, 2010)

SpeedView - Check it on Market. It works great on my i7500. It shows speed, time, distance travelled, etc.


----------



## chjade84 (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.appbrain.com/app/speed/com.theswirlingbrain.speed

http://www.appbrain.com/app/cgspeed/cg.android.speed2

http://www.appbrain.com/app/hudy-lite/com.hudy

http://www.appbrain.com/app/gpspeedo/org.homelinux.pwarren.gpspeedo

http://www.appbrain.com/app/androhud/net.davidtanzer.androhud


I think 5 is enough.  Any of these float your boat? (those all *should* have mirrored "HUD" settings so when laid on your dash under your windshield you get the effect of the BMW HUD above. I haven't tried any of them personally, though.)


----------



## neoobs (Oct 7, 2010)

chjade84 said:


> I think 5 is enough.  Any of these float your boat? (those all *should* have mirrored "HUD" settings so when laid on your dash under your windshield you get the effect of the BMW HUD above. I haven't tried any of them personally, though.)

Click to collapse



He isn't looking for a speedometer, he wants to mirror his screen for all apps, so that way he can use the maps app or the navigation app or any other app of his choosing and see it on his windshield. Before you go off on your next pissy fit, read carefully.


----------



## rkrishnan2012 (Oct 7, 2010)

i bet it wont be that hard to make......if no one can find one, i bet i can make one....


----------



## neoobs (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe Cyanogenmod can incorporate it into his RenderFX mod.


----------



## chjade84 (Oct 8, 2010)

neoobs said:


> He isn't looking for a speedometer, he wants to mirror his screen for all apps, so that way he can use the maps app or the navigation app or any other app of his choosing and see it on his windshield. Before you go off on your next pissy fit, read carefully.

Click to collapse



Wow... feel better?

You are right, I didn't read carefully - I read looking for a HUD, scrolled down saw more HUD talk, more talking of speedo HUD's, so I wen't on appbrain and looked for some.

Just trying to help.  I guess this another forum I'll stop contributing to.  I don't need to deal with know-it-all jerks like you, I get enough of you people in real life.


Sorry OP, just trying to help.  I don't see any way to do it unless you made the OS and all the apps (at least the relevant ones) mirrored in a custom ROM.


Goodbye.


----------



## flying_dutchman (Mar 14, 2011)

*HUD*



rkrishnan2012 said:


> i bet it wont be that hard to make......if no one can find one, i bet i can make one....

Click to collapse



Would you be able to? I'm looking for something similar - at least have the directions (via google nav perhaps?) & speed mirrored on the windscreen.

If possible, please share


----------



## GISGeek (Dec 12, 2011)

*BUILD IT!!!*



rkrishnan2012 said:


> i bet it wont be that hard to make......if no one can find one, i bet i can make one....

Click to collapse



If you are the first to do it, you could easily charge $1 and make a mint...I would recommend a trial version with a, say, 14 day trial period.


----------



## rkrishnan2012 (Dec 12, 2011)

like so:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqtHZE-8fCw

is this it?
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.scientific.car&hl=en


----------



## goodhed (Feb 14, 2012)

Any progress on this? This would be an excellent app idea but due to my limited development knowledge someone else will have to work on it. This app will allow anyone to use their phone/tablet to project image on a semi-reflective surface and serve as a cheap full-screen navigation/media center solution.

I will be willing to purchase it as an initial customer and even make a small donation for its development.


----------



## rkrishnan2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

How bout the app up there?


----------



## goodhed (Feb 14, 2012)

No, the app in the link only mirrors some text based info. We need something that can flip the display contents on the y-axis. This way when you project the screen contents the reverse text and graphics appear normal. I do not believe there's anything in the market that currently offers to do this.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## chouck (Feb 22, 2012)

it should be easy to develop.
Or not?


----------



## goodhed (Feb 23, 2012)

Any updates on this anyone? There seems to be niche demand for this thereby warranting someone to do the great work.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## shultz11588 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just guessing here but I would think that this would be easier accomplished baked in as a feature of a launcher or a ROM rather than an app

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## wlpywd (Feb 23, 2012)

i have been working with custom apps development for work, and I think (I HAVE VERY LIMITED KNOWLEDGE DONT QUOTE ME AS AN EXPERT OR CODER) you are right, this should be a one-button widget/one-option setting under 'settings' of a ROM, not an APP, that simply reverses display on the Y - axis (hell, option for x-axis too, don't know if vertical or landscape display wanted/needed, especially with tablets), reverses control functions, and control locations.   (ESPECIALLY ICS controls)

My understanding of coding for this, you can't have an app that would effect the output of another app, the only 'system wide' apps, like 'Screen Filter' for example, can control a system-wide "overlay" but not change the actual output of display options.

I am only posting this because we had the same issue come up with something hella specific we were working on, an education in-house app, needed a left-hand and right-hand version, and at first were thinking some kind of library call to either mirror or flip just a specific layer of display within the app, but it turned out it was much much much much easier to just recode a 2nd location for the controls and set it under options within the app to choose which one to use, the 'mirroring' i think proved to be impossible without a custom rom, which most of us would've been ok with but can't add new people or expect to have enterprise control of the app if it was a rom change.  See, if you mirror the display, the touch controls work opposite their button location.  If you mirror the control buttons as well, the functionality of Left Right becomes reversed too, essentially breaking the app.  (think of the old helicopter game controls, only left right instead of up down)

but, not only for HUD, but for left-hand/right hand, disability access, and other various uses, a ROM-wide setting to control reversing the display of both controls layer and app-display layer would be most excellent for custom roms and eventually the Android core code as well (Here is the problem everyone in this thread is ignoring, if the display output is simply reversed, your touch controls, especially for ICS system buttons, functionality would be broken, controls in the dead center would work backwards and controls on the left or right side of axis would still work on the opposite side of where the display shows the button to be, and this would, for the common user, essentially break functionality of the phone itself)  ---  Am I making sense? someone who is a better developer should be able to rephrase what i'm saying in a better way.   

But the app controls would also need to be reversed, and I don't think that can be done via an app, at least not to control the behavior of other apps.  An overlay wouldn't work, even if it was a mirrored output of display over a blank overlay of the original display output, because control options can't be manipulated by an additional app for the app you are actively using.

But i agree, this should be easy enough to do for CM10 and other custom roms.

I would just suggest you separate the two within settings, so there is an option to reverse controls only (for left handed, disabled, special situations, etc -- which should really be included in Android core itself) for accessibility, let apps call on the control layout option so can just code once and have it reverse A) location, for handedness,  B)functionality, for special use, options, and HUD, and then C)  also reverse display, for either HUD or Mirrored projection/video output/special uses.   So, if I understand the android programming correctly, you just need to include 3 separate reverse-output libraries for app programmers to call, which could also just be set system-wide within options, they are 1)reverse touchscreen control location based on a flip of y-axis or x-axis in landscape,  2)reverse touchscreen control functionality based on the gyroscope-detected axis, and 3) reverse the display rendering output along the axis, also gyroscope-detected.

I guess I would suggest begging CM folks to incorporate this, and once its in use with enough people out there, maybe by the time Android is at Sweetbread or Truffles it will be incorporated into the main libraries.  Either that or a group of disabled and left-handed folks (NOT IMPLYING THE SAME THING BETWEEN THE TWO GROUPS PEOPLE, I HAPPEN TO BE LEFT HANDED MYSELF) sue google class action to include these in the programming libraries under the disabilities act violations for accessibility.  

----

of course, if someone else knows a much, much easier way to do this with just a standalone app, please speak up!!!!!!!


----------



## Shermanballz (Feb 28, 2012)

Do it physically. Make a holder that will let your phone sit upright with a mirror in front of it angled 45 degrees.  Now the windshield will show the mirror image of the mirror; ie. not backward / upside down...

Of course it would be tough to actually USE the phone... maybe voice commands?  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1454 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would pay/donate for this ability. I would like to mirror navi on my windshield so that I don't have to think about left->right and right->left. It would also be nice to be able to put a movie on, on long trips. (I know, unsafe blah, blah blah)



> Make a holder that will let your phone sit upright with a mirror in front of it angled 45 degrees. Now the windshield will show the mirror image of the mirror; ie. not backward / upside down...

Click to collapse



I thought about this, but just in case something happens and I get in a wreck I don't want that piece of glass turning into flying shrapnel. And short of gluing it to the dash, which would be potentially unreversable, I don't think it's a long term solution. I'm not as worried about the phone because I can mount it to the defrost vents, then have it plugged in while on the dash, thereby nearly eliminating it's possibility of dislodging from the dash.


----------



## VladyCu (May 14, 2012)

Any news on this fantastic feature?


----------



## wlpywd (Jun 2, 2012)

not that I've found. you'd think mirroring the display on the y axis would be simple. I'll make it of I ever learn java/linux/android programming


----------



## 1454 (Jun 2, 2012)

If I learn it I'll do the same. But that's probably not something that will ever happen. If you or anyone else does though, I will donate.


----------



## reloadxero (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't believe there is no update on this feature, came here from a google search to see that the topic is more than over 2 years old. 

I'm not a dev myself but i do know a little and this can't be too hard to code.
And even if this widget/app/rom code is written there's still something missing, the reflection on the windshield is doubled due to the inner and outer side reflections of the windshield, i don't know if it's possible to sync it in a way so that the phone shows the image somehow presynced for the windshield to show it correctly, but that again would only make it worse and double the image again and show 4 mirrored images this time.
tell me if i'm wrong


----------



## 1454 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm guess someone doesn't want to do it because of liability reasons. There is clearly interest, but I can see this ending in a court battle if someone where you use it and hit someone else. It's BS that we live in a society that will sue over everything because it really prevents us from getting some cool things.


----------



## Daman09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmm, I too have found this thread using google.  While it would be nice to mirror all apps, is there some way I can just get Google Maps navigation mirrored?  Thats all I really want it for.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1454 (Dec 21, 2012)

Daman09 said:


> Hmm, I too have found this thread using google.  While it would be nice to mirror all apps, is there some way I can just get Google Maps navigation mirrored?  Thats all I really want it for.  Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



That's the main reason I want it too. I would use it for other things, but it's primary use for me would be navi.


----------



## dorbot (Jan 14, 2013)

Come on folks!

bump bump 


am I correct in thinking that you just have to swap the x axis?


----------



## Ry09iu (Jan 14, 2013)

Phexi said:


> Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.
> 
> I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...

Click to collapse



wow that's a good idea!


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 17, 2013)

While I can't contribute to the question exactly - I found a resolution to one problem mentioned earlier which also has the benefit of enhancing the image quality dramatically.

To address the doubled image (ghosting, multipath, due to reflection at first windshield/air boundary and second windshield/air boundary) this can easily be solved with a mirrored thin film screen protector ... such as the .88cents ipad mini "mirror" screen protector on ebay. 7" seems to work great with the 5.5" super amoled galaxy note 2... I'm sure there are others out there that might be smaller or bigger depending on your device, the distance from dash to windshield, your specific range of motion in seat, and the like.  One note with the ipad one is that there are two cutout portions that are a bit annoying... and the ipad size is not big enough to accomodate the note 2 in portrait and landscape.

GPS HUD in market as well as others have mirror mode and so this works until we can get Cyanogenmod to incorporate the feature.  On Netflix/Hulu/Hbogo/Youtube (solely for your passengers of course) the mirroring doesn't much matter unless you need to read subs. Works great for movie.

The mirror screen protector (at maybe what - just guessing about 40% transmissivity???) Completely removes the ghost image/multipath so brightness is doubled and the reflectivity vs the windshield is substantially better too so the image is crystal clear... especially with AMOLED brightness to full.  It even works during the day just fine.

I'm begging a smarter man/woman than me to find a way to implement this as part of Cyanogenmod or anything as being able to use Google Navigate will be SOOOO much better and safer.  No reliance on suction cup, no physical mounting structure obstructing view, no possibility of structure failing at most murphy-inopportune time, no possibility of device falling from mount... and **** this is sexy as hell and geek as ****.

Grab the HP bluetooth expresscard mouse (it's smaller than the size of a credit card literally) and yet has five buttons, a scroll function, a fricking LASERBEAM and is only $8 on ebay with free shipping!!!! (you also may want to get a 54mm expresscard to usb adapter $2 free shipping - Kyocera makes a nice one) and you've got instant (though infuriatingly reversed) remote control that works on your pants-leg or center console to control the now slightly-less accessible device. Two other great remote control options are the Sony Liveview ($20) which also has a 176x176 amoled screen and four way touch function; or the motoactv with even higher res and a full touchscreen (vnc?)!!!

To reduce clutter - try the retractable micro usb 2.1amp charger.
To obviate the headphone to aux cable - consider the Samsung HS3000 - AWESOME!!! Believe it supports APT-X profile which some have reported to be leaps and bounds better than A2DP.

Lastly, velcro is your friend! A strip of male on the back of the phone or case and a strip of female on the dash board and over the radio face gives you two potential mounting points.

NOW - here's an alternate solution that will work but requires a bit of junk: Either an external display with hardware mirroring option (but don't think there's an amoled one out yet - so black and contrast will be meh) OR a pico projector via mhl/micro hdmi with hardware mirroring on (this is provided in case you wanted to rear project - all picos have this IIRC). The Optoma pk201 $189 is my favorite (854*480 resolution w/ HDMI and 50ish lumens)... the idea is to flush mount this on dash with a small 1"x1" 45degreeish mirror attachment (they have them on ebay for $1 or be creative to reflect up to windshield - if two reflections e.g. mirror then windshield, no need to mirror/flip/invert).  This arrangement coupled with your phone velcroed to dash gives you ready access to touch screen in correct orientation and only the external pico/display is mirrored/inverted/flipped... best of both worlds.

***PLEASE BE CAREFUL***
in your driveway with keys out of ignition, parking brake enabled is the best place to experiment with placement... DO NOT DRINK, DRIVE, and WATCH pr0n 
also... I don't know the legality of this approach


----------



## 1454 (Jan 18, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> While I can't contribute to the question exactly - I found a resolution to one problem mentioned earlier which also has the benefit of enhancing the image quality dramatically.
> 
> To address the doubled image (ghosting, multipath, due to reflection at first windshield/air boundary and second windshield/air boundary) this can easily be solved with a mirrored thin film screen protector ... such as the .88cents ipad mini "mirror" screen protector on ebay. 7" seems to work great with the 5.5" super amoled galaxy note 2... I'm sure there are others out there that might be smaller or bigger depending on your device, the distance from dash to windshield, your specific range of motion in seat, and the like.  One note with the ipad one is that there are two cutout portions that are a bit annoying... and the ipad size is not big enough to accomodate the note 2 in portrait or landscape.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I figured out the mirror screen protector trick. They actually make hud reflective flim, but it was pricey when I priced it. But instead of using velcro I use a grippy pad. However it still doesn't work with navi because it shows you turning in the opposite direction than what you should be. And I use speed view pro for speed and such. But I still want screen mirroring abilities.


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 18, 2013)

Hud reflective?  Cool, link?
I want mirror too... How are your java skills?  


Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## 1454 (Jan 18, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> Hud reflective?  Cool, link?

Click to collapse



http://rpmware.com/catalog/item/244601
This^ is a film from a cheapo HUD kit. 


I used to be more expensive from what I recall. Plus, I could never find a picture of it. But I do know that cars that do actually have "hud" have a special coating on the windshield. 




> I want mirror too... How are your java skills?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ha....One word, Non-existent. I would gladly pay for this functionality if someone could make a "app" or setting to create this functionality.


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah. I was concerned I was going to get pulled over with the reflective film as it is very visible from the outside of the car.  Trying to think of a better way. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 18, 2013)

Mirror film



Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## 1454 (Jan 18, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> Yeah. I was concerned I was going to get pulled over with the reflective film as it is very visible from the outside of the car.  Trying to think of a better way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is my current concern as well. I usually take my down and stick it to the rear passenger Window when not using it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 18, 2013)

Navier hud has hud navigation. . Sick as fxuck and customizable. .. damn its awesome only $2 and there's a free one.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 18, 2013)

That's a great idea! Which film did you end up going for. What apps are you using? perhaps by posting your best practices here we can all collectively learn from them and build interest so as to further adoption and acceptance.  It is safer and more effective for getting navigation cues, temperature, speed, cues about accidents ahead, school zones, deaf children on block, speed cameras, red light cams... it helps you having foresight about what's coming up on the road ahead and what other cars are going to do (e.g. slam on their brakes when they see the speed camera).
You should check out that Navier HUD app in play store (free or $2) and really sick.

I think I have a stop gap solution... but haven't tried it yet - it's far from ideal and may require root and/or special kernel for loopback... but in much the same way linux is run (via local loop vnc server and vnc client to 127.0.0.1) any vnc client that's suitably configured for mirror mode and mirror mouse/touchscreen input would provide a global window that's mirrored and yet not be limited in the strictest sense to that one app - you could run anything albeit with a **** ton of a performance hit, no?  I imagine it would be easy as **** - for a non java-type to modify an open source vnc client to mirror images (open gl library maybe) and reverse mouse/touchscreen axis????? Right?


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 18, 2013)

Alternatively, and easier,  maybe under accessibility services where there's already negative inverse flipped color option and higher contrast, zoomed fonts, suupplemental display... Maybe an accessibilty plugin / service? Customnotifier remote plugin style so it is system service and has privelege ability to apply filter all screen displays for all apps and launcher? This may be easier and allows all android phones, even non rooted non aosp phones to use it?! Iirc this may be easy as hell to do like hello world level if we reuse some open source code for accessibity services which the sony liveview reverse engineering thread uses to push sysytem events to the watch. Those guys are badass coders. Especially Gottz. Happy freedom of speech day. Read in peace Aaron ... pour out alittle liquor. Watching Dr king on hud 720p... can't even imagine how sick 3.5K hud must be on nexus 10" or dna 1080p ....note2 is sick! Keep dev'ing and pushing the technologies xda. Love yall. Peace. I have a dream ALL of their bases are being to us now. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 21, 2013)

No one gave any ideas? Itll be sick as fxcuk if we can get this to work.  Blow iphone to ****. Xda dont fail me now. Im glad to help but could use some direction.  Id toss $30 bucks in to the effort and I'm sure a shxzit load of others would toss in $4 measley bucks

Note 2 hud bxitches
Yay censorship fail


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 21, 2013)

Comm test... am I posting publicly sucessfully?


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 21, 2013)

I can do c and c++... is this useful at all?


----------



## 1454 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have $10 or more I can throw in.


----------



## Weissling (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the idea, whole screen flip so you can display whatever you like. If you develop an app for this, on a hardware aspect you may need to consider purchasing a film to increase the reflectivity of the window. Standard aftermarket HUDs come with this. I took a quick look around the internets for it, couldn't find it off hand, but can't imagine it costs too much.


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 22, 2013)

Ipad mini mirror screen $1 ebay freeshipping. Completely solves ghosting or g host and doubles brightness. .. works in daytime

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 23, 2013)

and there's no adhesive - it's an electrostatic bond IIRC
plus the mirrored screen protector still lets you see through the windshield perfectly fine - much less obtrusive than a suction cup and articulable arm mount.


----------



## 1454 (Jan 24, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> and there's no adhesive - it's an electrostatic bond IIRC
> plus the mirrored screen protector still lets you see through the windshield perfectly fine - much less obtrusive than a suction cup and articulable arm mount.

Click to collapse



Which one are you using? If you don't mind me asking. The only I bought does use adhesive, and sucks. But I would love to have one that doesn't. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 24, 2013)

Oooo... That would suck. Ill take a look and pay a link.  I think I bought the cheapest ipad mini mirror protector I could find

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## Weissling (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't even think of using a mirrored screen protector on the windshield, but your right, that should do it. 

My only other worry about this project is will sun damage an amoled screen? Sorry if its a stupid question but I grew up with original gameboy, sun would mess that stuff up good.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 BLACK STAR X using xda app-developers app


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 25, 2013)

That's a really good question. ..  especially with organics id imagine.  I think a screen protector or two may help and at night it shouldnt be an issue 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## Weissling (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh no, at night it would be awesome. Using a mirror screen on the windshield be sure to jack your brightness WAY down at night(common sense but someone has to say it lol)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AprieBN (Jan 25, 2013)

That's a good idea !!! Like it :good:


----------



## willfck4beer (Jan 25, 2013)

Think it will be really cool for torque and one of those $8 bluetooth odb2 sensors.  Torque apparently has HUD mirroring baked in. Haven't tried it yet but can't wait to try.


----------



## willfck4beer (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone tried a Pico projector?


----------



## 1454 (Mar 30, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> Anyone tried a Pico projector?

Click to collapse



I thought about that, but the resolution is **** so it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## willfck4beer (May 9, 2013)

1454 said:


> I thought about that, but the resolution is **** so it doesn't seem worth it.

Click to collapse



I have to respectfully disagree... the Optoma PK201, for example, has 854x480 resolution at 25-50 lumens... for less than $200.  It could be mounted to the dash with velcro.  A 10mm aluminized hypotenuse (reflective angle portion) right angle prism ($10 on ebay) could sit in front of the lens to bounce pico to windshield.  MHL/uHDMI to pico gives full HUD. AND since the pico bounces off right angle prism and then bounces off the windshield... the mirror / flip / translate issue is solved.
Navier HUD is pretty sick too but goddamn if we can't find a way to flip or mirror the screen. Why is this so difficult?
Anyone had any luck with vnc loopback? the app itself could rotate it's screen and be a mirror to the rest of the OS.
Cannot wait for ubuntu phone. Getting awfully sick of this lack of configurability in android.
Anyone make any progress at all on this?
I'll kick in $40.
Any seconders?
Any recommendations on a website that takes app requests and allows people to pledge? Like kickstarter or indie go go?


----------



## 1454 (May 10, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> I have to respectfully disagree... the Optoma PK201, for example, has 854x480 resolution at 25-50 lumens... for less than $200.  It could be mounted to the dash with velcro.  A 10mm aluminized hypotenuse (reflective angle portion) right angle prism ($10 on ebay) could sit in front of the lens to bounce pico to windshield.  MHL/uHDMI to pico gives full HUD. AND since the pico bounces off right angle prism and then bounces off the windshield... the mirror / flip / translate issue is solved.
> Navier HUD is pretty sick too but goddamn if we can't find a way to flip or mirror the screen. Why is this so difficult?
> Anyone had any luck with vnc loopback? the app itself could rotate it's screen and be a mirror to the rest of the OS.
> Cannot wait for ubuntu phone. Getting awfully sick of this lack of configurability in android.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong, if the resolution was better, I would agree with you. But the resolution Sucks, Imo. Anyway, I would kick in 20. Maybe more later.


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## willfck4beer (May 10, 2013)

1454 said:


> Don't get me wrong, if the resolution was better, I would agree with you. But the resolution Sucks, Imo. Anyway, I would kick in 20. Maybe more later.

Click to collapse



854x480 isn't that horrible - especially in video. 1280x720 would be much better though.
AAXA makes a cheap pico (the p4 iirc) that has 1024x600 resolution and, I believe, it's laser so there's no need to focus.


----------



## phil gpx (May 16, 2013)

I'm currently buying parts in to do something similar. 
I currently have a nexus 7 in my double din. 
I've added extra 12v sockets hidden away with a relay on the ignition feed as not to drain the battery. 
As with my nexus 7 I have a MIFI dongle with its own power source.
My plan for the HUD is; 
Using a fibre glass kit from halfords will make a dock that will fit in a wireless charger which in turn is connected to the 12v socket, cut the dash and fit the dock that has enough resess so the phone does not move. 

With the help of tasker once the phone is placed on the charging mat the display will go to max, blue tooth will turn on with WIFI, tablet talk will start and so will the app I've downloaded (can't post links or pics yet) app is called Navia HUD which will do speedo and navigation. 

Phone calls will be delt with through bluetooth to hands free device and text messages will be done through tablet talk when safe to do so. 

I havnt looked yet but a app on my tablet that can control the phone would be great if anyone can recommend? This is to minimse having to reach forward to use the phone, say entering address or something. 

Thoughts or advice would be appreciated and hopefully given you guys a few ideas. Phil

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dynamicengineer (May 19, 2013)

I did a quick scan of this thread and didn't see mention of this.... 

What about using a pair of "stacked" semicircular-ish lenses? Each lens inverts the image in one axis.

_Edit:  I don't know what I was thinking... or I'm not thinking correctly now..._

So the image just needs to be mirrored about a "horizontal axis".  Wont a single semicircular lens do what we are wanting to do?  I'm thinking some sort of "plate" that you put on top of the device while it's on your dash.  

concept illustrated better with an image (as usual):

http://www.flinnsci.com/store/catalogPhotos/AP5660cat.jpg

Of course, this would require a lens tailored to each device and each car, but i'd be willing to purchase a one-off piece if the price were reasonable (assuming the concept is realistic)

Any thoughts?


----------



## willfck4beer (May 22, 2013)

dynamicengineer said:


> I did a quick scan of this thread and didn't see mention of this....
> 
> What about using a pair of "stacked" semicircular-ish lenses? Each lens inverts the image in one axis.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good call; thanks for the contribution. Don't kow why I didn't think of this. Would the focal length matter? Would the distance from dash to windshield matter for ensuring that the mirrored image is in focus when it bounces off the windshield? 
This is a great idea and substantially easier, it seems, that software implementation.

So we'd need, a hemi-cylindrical lens, right? to ensure only one dimension is flipped and minimal distortion... ?

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




phil gpx said:


> I'm currently buying parts in to do something similar.
> I currently have a nexus 7 in my double din.
> I've added extra 12v sockets hidden away with a relay on the ignition feed as not to drain the battery.
> As with my nexus 7 I have a MIFI dongle with its own power source.
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to see pictures of this - that should be TIGHT!
Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## dynamicengineer (May 23, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> Good call; thanks for the contribution. Don't kow why I didn't think of this. Would the focal length matter? Would the distance from dash to windshield matter for ensuring that the mirrored image is in focus when it bounces off the windshield?
> This is a great idea and substantially easier, it seems, that software implementation.
> 
> So we'd need, a hemi-cylindrical lens, right? to ensure only one dimension is flipped and minimal distortion... ?
> ...

Click to collapse



If my mental picture of the situation is correct, then yes, I think a hemispherical lens would do exactly what we want.  You're absolutely right though, the major variable is the distance from the phone face (or the lens face) to the windshield.  This can vary GREATLY from vehicle to vehicle.  Also, with a pure hemispherical lens, you may end up with some distortion due to the curve of the windshield.

Now that I think about it more, if a one-off lens is the best solution, you might as well get something really snazzy -- horizontal inversion and magnification on both x and y axes.  turn a 4.3" phone display into a decent "screen" in front of you.  This may not be feasible because of the limited light output of these devices, but it's definitely worth a little more research.


----------



## Phexi (May 23, 2013)

Wow, i found this topic again, and a lot of time has passed since i asked the question. Sadly there still seems to be no solution :-/


----------



## willfck4beer (May 23, 2013)

Phexi said:


> Wow, i found this topic again, and a lot of time has passed since i asked the question. Sadly there still seems to be no solution :-/

Click to collapse



RIGHT!? WTF!? Android pisses me off... need a fully open source linux type operating system where the vendor only integrates components where the drivers are open source and available as well.  These niche innovations aren't being catered to by devs - even where people are putting up a bounty, the drivers are locked down, so we can't make incredibly simple changes (like flipping on X axis) in four years!!! WTH - you would think we are in an iphone walled garden. Sorry for the rant - it's just bewildering and frustrating. I didn't think XDA was impotent to solve a problem... just assumed it was like going to the Godfather on his daughter's wedding day. 

The lens idea is certainly novel (for this forum) and would accomplish  the goal, but impractical for something like the NOTE 2 with a 6" screen... imho. The lens would need to be fricking ginormous though it may give additional magnification. Cool idea ... I'll keep investigating too. Please post pics as you experiment.   I'll try a magnifying glass tonight  OH ****... can you imagine if you left this arrangment out in the hot summer sun and your phone was melted at the focal point  haha


----------



## mcdull (May 30, 2013)

*vnc*

First thing first, I have no solution yet.  But I think I can come up with a better idea on projection.
Having a HUD speedometer is not difficult. Having all app to mirror is tricky.
However, think about the usability, you will need to control the tablet if you really want to have all app to show up as HUD. 
ie. it is very inconvenience to touch the screen while it is inverted and flipped under the windshield.

My propose solution is to have the tablet (android pad) be placed at the place of audio receiver (double din? may be). 
And wirelessly mirror the screen to another tablet via VNC, I would use an IPAD mini for that.
In such case, all we have to do is to make adjustment to the VNC source code and make it mirror.
This should be a lot easier as the vnc already supporting rotate kind of stuff.

And you can control everything right at the console.


----------



## willfck4beer (May 30, 2013)

mcdull said:


> First thing first, I have no solution yet.  But I think I can come up with a better idea on projection.
> Having a HUD speedometer is not difficult. Having all app to mirror is tricky.
> However, think about the usability, you will need to control the tablet if you really want to have all app to show up as HUD.
> ie. it is very inconvenience to touch the screen while it is inverted and flipped under the windshield.
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Cool! Mediocre minds think alike. This was my conclusion as well. If we can't directly mirror / fip / rotate / translate android or video drivers... perhaps a VNC / RDP app with flip / mirroring is easier.

2) as to the difficulty to control tablet on dash: I have found voice controls and a bluetooth mouse such as this one: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-MoGo-Pre...use-/321134976039?pt=Mice&hash=item4ac522dc27
resolve that problem.

3) TWO (2) tablets in your car?!? This is simply badass! Please post pics of setup (including license plate and gps coordinates) I will rob you blind  JK JK JK but seriously ... if the mini is to be permanently mounted on dashboard during the day time... I'd consider a reflective cover or at least an IR/UV resistive/reflective film on the windshield above it? Hopefully WHITE mini... that sun can do some serious damage I'd imagine.  That mini is going to get HOT with wifi and screen on full all the time.

***the easiest solution to this is either use a windows XP tablet or a pico projector connected via mhl / hdmi to your double din tablet.***
pico can bounce off a small mirror and then windshield so orientation will be correct natively.*******


----------



## mcdull (May 30, 2013)

willfck4beer said:


> 1) Cool! Mediocre minds think alike. This was my conclusion as well. If we can't directly mirror / fip / rotate / translate android or video drivers... perhaps a VNC / RDP app with flip / mirroring is easier.
> 
> 2) as to the difficulty to control tablet on dash: I have found voice controls and a bluetooth mouse such as this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-MoGo-Pre...use-/321134976039?pt=Mice&hash=item4ac522dc27
> ...

Click to collapse



bluetooth mouse is not as good as original pad and even more difficult if the image is not clearly projected.
2 tablet in car, the android nexus 7 should be fixed in car and the ipad mini should be portable and carried with me.
So you just need to start an app and establish connection and place it under windshield and the projection is ready.
When you off the car just pick the mini and go with you.


----------



## willfck4beer (May 30, 2013)

Why in God's name would you want to carry an ipad when you could carry nexus 7?


----------



## cbroughton (Oct 23, 2013)

Old post I know but I'm fairly new to Android. Anyway here's my idea building on the VNC option.

1) HDMI out of your Android to an HDMI screen like a 7" Liliput field monitor.
2) Either find a screen that gives you the option of flipping the display (the Liliput only seems to flip analog video) or take apart the screen and  physically flip the lcd panel and place it back over the backlight.

Didn't say it'd be easy or cheap but I think HDMI out is the way to go if no root software solution is possible. Control does seem like an issue although Google Now's voice commands are getting pretty good.


----------



## willfck4beer (Oct 23, 2013)

cbroughton said:


> Old post I know but I'm fairly new to Android. Anyway here's my idea building on the VNC option.
> 
> 1) HDMI out of your Android to an HDMI screen like a 7" Liliput field monitor.
> 2) Either find a screen that gives you the option of flipping the display (the Liliput only seems to flip analog video) or take apart the screen and  physically flip the lcd panel and place it back over the backlight.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news bro!
If you are willing to physically flip the LCD panel ... you don't even need VNC involvement at all.
That's a great EFF'ing idea - certainly out of the box but hell yeah!  Provided that the housing can accomodate the flipped LCD portion and there are no polarizer issues and no localized LED brightness (this would be reversed).
Simple. HDMI out to the flipped screen and it should work just fine.

That's odd that the liliput only flips analog.  Every projector and pico I've ever tried has this option IIRC for all inputs, digi too.
That would seem to be the easiest solution, just find a fieldmonitor that has digital flipping/mirroring.

Alternatively, if we could isolate the HDMI out signal and DSP it to be mirrored that would work too I think.

<vent> Odd isn't it that we can't software flip in an OPEN SOURCE OS. What was the point again, why not MS or Apple? </vent>

Don't ever apologize if you are putting forth suggestions to someone else's problem.  You rock.  All input is always appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## jhanson (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been working on an app you all might find interesting: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2498068

I haven't gotten to navigation yet, but its on my list of things to come.


----------



## 1454 (Nov 23, 2013)

jhanson said:


> I've been working on an app you all might find interesting: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2498068
> 
> I haven't gotten to navigation yet, but its on my list of things to come.

Click to collapse



Thats cool man. I eagerly await the addition of navigation. Btw, off topic question, you have I radar integration so I assume this means you have one? If so, is it worth the money? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanson (Nov 23, 2013)

1454 said:


> Thats cool man. I eagerly await the addition of navigation. Btw, off topic question, you have I radar integration so I assume this means you have one? If so, is it worth the money?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I have the cobra iradar irad-100, and I really like it.  It's better than a standard radar detector IMO because of the online database.  When it's connected to your phone, it is constantly taking your gps location and checking against user reports for last known locations of radar traps.  If you get a radar hit it asks you to verify if it is a real trap and if so, it reports it up to their database.  I don't really speed, but its still a nice thing to have.  I got lucky and found it on a deal site for about 60 bucks and have been very happy with it.


----------



## willfck4beer (Nov 29, 2013)

jhanson said:


> Yes, I have the cobra iradar irad-100, and I really like it.  It's better than a standard radar detector IMO because of the online database.  When it's connected to your phone, it is constantly taking your gps location and checking against user reports for last known locations of radar traps.  If you get a radar hit it asks you to verify if it is a real trap and if so, it reports it up to their database.  I don't really speed, but its still a nice thing to have.  I got lucky and found it on a deal site for about 60 bucks and have been very happy with it.

Click to collapse



I bought the iphone iradar on accident... I am lying. I actually bought it knowingly... but it was on sale at Radioshack for like $30 compared to android $80ish.... I figured we'd be able to get it to work (quite naively I guess if we still can't even rotate a screen on an open source os)... have you guys had any luck with the Iphone version?

On a side note; I just used an obd2 to bluetooth gateway to have my note2 talk to ECU with Torque app; and I used the torque liveview plugin (in HUD mode) to mount the liveview on the dash and have a cluster of gauges in HUD. SICK!


----------



## Fat Albert (Feb 18, 2014)

It's been done commercially, at least for Froyo







The Seeser is an Android Pico projector using a laser to generate the image, download the user manual from espluskorea dot com, customer, manual & download and search for mirror to see the function

I'm intending to use one to wirelessly replicate (using MirrorOp) the screen of my flight navigation software (XcSoar) as a head up display on the canopy. The main advantage of laser projection is obviating the necessity for focusing the image, even on curved surfaces. The big issue will be image brightness, it's just about impossible to find a more hostile environment given the ambient light level several thousand feet above the ground amongst fair weather cumulus...


----------



## willfck4beer (Feb 18, 2014)

Fat Albert said:


> It's been done commercially, at least for Froyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DUDE!!! Good find!!! Thanks!!!! That's soooo cool!!! 
Can you upload kernel somewhere?
I'd imagine this would need to be in kernel right? Or am I totally offbase?
Could the portion of code that does this be copied from Fro Yo to KK?
I'll definitely set up some alerts for when they release source for FY and KK.
Anyone have any more input on this? (and/or a way to do it under windows x86?)

I'm so envious of your laser... been so annoying constantly adjusting my optoma pk201. It's hardware rotate was almost enough to get me to install it in the car.  I've been investigating thin film fresnel lenses too.

Thanks again for the info!

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




Fat Albert said:


> It's been done commercially, at least for Froyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the M2, right? Gingerbread  2.3
Looks sick man; very envious.
I'd be pissed though, for $400 there should be some hdmi connectivity.
Will you connect bluetooth mouse/keyboard for IO?


----------



## keliuss (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! This thread is ongoing since 2010. I've just tried out one of the many speedo HUD apps on the play store and thought it was great, but would love to be able to do what the OP @Phexi asked for; mirror/invert/flip/reverse the display (any app) to use as a HUD. This way we could use it for navigation. There are navi apps that offer this now but they are few and have limited options. 
Some 2014 searching on the play store reveals some HUD apps but nothing like OP asked about.

I would love to see a simple app/toggle to invert the display. Can't believe nobody (devs) has done it yet. 

Regards

Keliuss


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## 1454 (Mar 2, 2014)

keliuss said:


> Wow! This thread is ongoing since 2010. I've just tried out one of the many speedo HUD apps on the play store and thought it was great, but would love to be able to do what the OP @Phexi asked for; mirror/invert/flip/reverse the display (any app) to use as a HUD. This way we could use it for navigation. There are navi apps that offer this now but they are few and have limited options.
> Some 2014 searching on the play store reveals some HUD apps but nothing like OP asked about.
> 
> I would love to see a simple app/toggle to invert the display. Can't believe nobody (devs) has done it yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try Hansons app? It helps greatly in that regard. It doesn't mirror the map itself, but it does show you distance and turning direction. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## keliuss (Mar 2, 2014)

1454 said:


> Did you try Hansons app? It helps greatly in that regard. It doesn't mirror the map itself, but it does show you distance and turning direction.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It looks really cool, but not exactly what I'm looking for unfortunately.

Keliuss


----------



## Nin.D.Tendo (Mar 4, 2014)

its still ongoing....thats great


----------



## mega_bite (May 6, 2014)

Still would like the mirror option for all apps.

Navier does  it well enough as a stop-gap.  The problem with Navier is it uses cell network for map data, not good if you have a data limit, or outside of network coverage.

:jhanson : signing up for your thread. Like the first looks so far.


----------



## groveborn (Jul 4, 2014)

mega_bite said:


> Still would like the mirror option for all apps.
> 
> Navier does  it well enough as a stop-gap.  The problem with Navier is it uses cell network for map data, not good if you have a data limit, or outside of network coverage.
> 
> :jhanson : signing up for your thread. Like the first looks so far.

Click to collapse



I mostly want to mirror my texting apps. Wha? Texting while driving is dangerous, right? Well, what if you don't have to take your eyes off the road to read them? With a bluetooth headset you can even reply...then again, I'm betting you could just use voice commands to activate all that somehow. 

I figure there's a market for this.


----------



## JaimeZX (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't believe this thread has been going for FOUR YEARS and nobody has come up with a way to simply flip the screeen.

The closest we've come is Fat Albert's post. I tried to learn programming a couple of times but beyond simple Basic and FORTRAN I'm pretty useless. I would also be willing to throw in a few bucks if this were a paid app.


----------



## wanb1i (Aug 24, 2014)

JaimeZX said:


> I can't believe this thread has been going for FOUR YEARS and nobody has come up with a way to simply flip the screeen.
> 
> The closest we've come is Fat Albert's post. I tried to learn programming a couple of times but beyond simple Basic and FORTRAN I'm pretty useless. I would also be willing to throw in a few bucks if this were a paid app.

Click to collapse




I agree, I would be willing to support this as well.

How about one of those competitions to get some interest going. This would be a great feature that would improve the safety of device use in cars!


----------



## Kingofsix (Aug 26, 2014)

Hay you know all the app needs to do is invert the display once the device is on the dash you don't need to touch it And should not be poking it while driving!

So...surely there is a way to just capture the current display and invert it then render it within the app....?


----------



## tekgooroo (Sep 16, 2014)

*For HUD*

developer options
Force RTL
done


----------



## 1454 (Sep 16, 2014)

tekgooroo said:


> developer options
> Force RTL
> done

Click to collapse



Nope, not that simple. That just forced text to be right aligned 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oXydead (Dec 19, 2014)

And here i thought i was going to be the 1st with this idea.... (Was traveling with car at night and i caught a glimpse of my phone on my windshield...)

Well, happy to see that it's already a request from many people.

So can this (flip entire phone display ( and revert back to normal with a single tap)) can happen?


----------



## reloadxero (Dec 19, 2014)

There is already an navigation app that has this feature built in. I cant remember which one but it has to be either sygic, navigon or tomtom. Upon activating hud mode phone mirrors the screen horizontically and displays simple route and easy to recognize big font speed info. I'll look it up and get back to you

sent from Z3 Compact


----------



## funkycowie (Jan 4, 2015)

If you google your favorite sat nav app with 'hud mode' in the search term then you will find a addon or hack has been written for it. For example iGo has one and I believe Google Maps has a few.


----------



## ctzn1 (Apr 27, 2015)

even though android is open source, allowing modifications to be made to what us displayed is a huge security risk so they probably locked it down.
If we are able to flip the x-axis coörds then any hacker can mitm your mobile banking apps.
Https an ssl encryption won't protect you against that.

But i also want to be able to mirror over the X axis.
I searched for xposed modules and kernels that can do this but i found none.
when i get to my laptop i will investigate the possibility of making an app that does this.


----------



## sosodemi (Jun 5, 2015)

+1 looking forward to see this happen "display flipping"
Than it would be possible to use any navigation app with the display projection on the windscreen. 

If it (the hud apk) would be gyroscope sensitive than, when the user would pick up the phone of the dashboard, the screen would offer a possibility tof turn it on/off.


----------



## ctzn1 (Jun 11, 2015)

sosodemi said:


> +1 looking forward to see this happen "display flipping"
> Than it would be possible to use any navigation app with the display projection on the windscreen.
> 
> If it (the hud apk) would be gyroscope sensitive than, when the user would pick up the phone of the dashboard, the screen would offer a possibility tof turn it on/off.

Click to collapse



I don't think that that gyroscope thing will work, if you drive over a curved bridge then your screen will turn off.
I'm running into enough trouble with basic functions.


----------



## enderffx (Jul 22, 2015)

Guys, its only a small step away for cyanogen mod users (at least for some).
I am running "Native SBS" for Android:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/117807409036006925326

This little app takes the screen contents and doubles it.
While this is not what you guys look for it still does 99% of the trick: It can take the screem and process it in realtime.
Source code is there (i built the apk myself).
Its just a few lines of code to make it mirror the screen instead of scaling it down and doubling it.
Of course if you browse the comments it only works on Cyanogen Mod phones and only some of those.
It runs fine & fast on my Oneplus One.

Greetings,

Ender

P.S. key is if the developer releases the code of his "workhorse" lib surfaceflinnger or if he is willing to modify it.


----------



## fenjamin (Oct 30, 2015)

*HUDWAY*

done.


----------



## DanLynch (Nov 2, 2015)

fenjamin said:


> done.

Click to collapse



Yeah, done other than the fact that Hudway doesn't even vaguely address the screen flipping issue which is the only part of this discussion that hasn't already been solved 12 ways.

Nobody cares about one more app with a screen flip mode for that app and nobody needs one more example of a screen film or a plastic reflector.  I can link a dozen examples for each of those.  Most of the people on this thread want to flip the entire screen so you can use whatever nav app you want.

Dan


----------



## working man (Nov 4, 2015)

DanLynch said:


> Yeah, done other than the fact that Hudway doesn't even vaguely address the screen flipping issue which is the only part of this discussion that hasn't already been solved 12 ways.
> 
> Nobody cares about one more app with a screen flip mode for that app and nobody needs one more example of a screen film or a plastic reflector.  I can link a dozen examples for each of those.  Most of the people on this thread want to flip the entire screen so you can use whatever nav app you want.
> 
> Dan

Click to collapse



Another one that would pay for that right here!


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## fleamage (Nov 4, 2015)

Agree.

We are not looking for a simple application that can mirror some glyphs or static images. We are looking for an application or mod (Xposed, maybe) that can mirror the android screen itself. 
If somebody can develop it and put that on google play or some other purchasable place, I would buy it for sure... (I think $10 for a license is a fair price)
That way, you could use Waze, Sygic (full interface), some simple text applications or even minimalistic texts, tasker and many other useful things that can turn your night drive experience even better.

My guess is that this is something kernel related, I think this is not achievable by the OS level. I can develop very simple android apps, but I never messed around with kernels, I don't even know where to start.


----------



## jgmoreno75 (Nov 16, 2015)

fleamage said:


> Agree.
> 
> We are not looking for a simple application that can mirror some glyphs or static images. We are looking for an application or mod (Xposed, maybe) that can mirror the android screen itself.
> If somebody can develop it and put that on google play or some other purchasable place, I would buy it for sure... (I think $10 for a license is a fair price)
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree. $10.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frius (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm waiting something like that. Not found yet.


----------



## 1454 (Nov 18, 2015)

I would pay as much as 30 for the ability. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## dschmittler (Nov 22, 2015)

1454 said:


> I would pay as much as 30 for the ability.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did it free on my iPad jail broken


----------



## blackcrack (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,

would be great if i put my tablet under the windshild and this all mirroring to me as driver,
because, i can look on the windshild and can controling my Galaxy 10.1 over my windschild..
and can selecting all apps what i want, include OSMAnd~, speedometer and others.. and all 
it is reflecting-wrong on the tablet direct but become on the windshild the right mirrored reflected 

this is the sense behind .  for using tablets to have an head up display..
and in front maybe a dark foil for it.

We are need only a HUD-App for tablets and handy's 

best regards
Blacky

from Blackysgatel.de


----------



## S89 (Dec 27, 2015)

Tis one always gets me crazy searching. .no, digging!!always tot its a gud idea.. i put ted on while i drive and hud it backwards .but just a tiny bit coz place at end and out of  the way enough just to grasp a a rough image of wats going on in the video..as forr navi, most hud mode navi ive tried.. none gives the same exp like when using something like waze or maps.. i guess the safety thingy is cocblock them to dev a ful disply hud version.. and mayb the the brightness issue, but im suprised with all the motion and glasses fad going around they cpuldnt find a compromise.still gptta settle for phonr+mirror-windshield if wanna get the full flip.. i place it in a position backwards enough to hav thr screen project only on the top tintsun blocker thingy so i can hear evrything n only can see some of it .. like catching something at the corner of ur eye but cant really tell.. onlu until i look up i can realy view.. but i guedd if the tints too heavy it defeats the purpose of hud.. so i tried far right drivers side  .. at the front . I realised its still ok.. doesnt affect much sight.. but i think ive come to the conclusion if its ever gonna be effective is had to be able to shift possitions at an instant and include other controls to aid like motion , voice etc. And i think i only put atention towards the display when the car is more idle.. so im thinkin how bout calls,reminders ,those typr function can be left on, and only when speed decrease to a ceratin level tje full function will be unlocked.. sprta like the treadmills at the gym.. itll stop webbrwsing,youtubing if runing speed is below 40 i think.. ill keep thinkin.. 

Sorry 4 d messsy writing. Well.. just had to get something out after hours trying dif keywords, came out same.. 
Ill keep learning n thinking.. hope some gud wil come out of all this.. cheers


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 28, 2015)

This functionality exists in just about every Android o/s projector on the market since it's required for back projection (projector behind screen, audience in front).

It's a global setting, usually offering reverse or inverted or both as options for all display modes

C'mon Devs, this ain't rocket science


----------



## Capowacko (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, now here we are in 2016 and still nobody had figured this one out yet !!! How hard can it be? I've searched for days now and can find nothing ANYWHERE ? I just drove 7 hours from San Francisco and used a hud speedo while my wife watched movies on her note tablet. And so I thought hmmmmm  ?↩↪? Of course I wouldn't want my eyes to be distracted from the road while driving and watching porn on my windshield ! But just other useful hud of screen would be useful, btw could other drivers or passengers of other vehicles see my hud ? I mean just in case of privacy issues you know like banking or shipping on amazon or watching porn. Are there laws against hud in vehicles? What about using a fresnel (sp) lens? Or 2 ,one reversed? Or how about a simple app with screen orientation control flip flap and floor ? No? I will I await answers until then I well just continue practicing my mental flip image skills by standing in front of a mirror and using my android phone, I've almost got it down but when walking I tend to bump into things because I turn the wrong way! So now I stay clear of sidewalks and cliff edges. Hope one of you tech idiots figures this out before I'm forced to sell my e bike or get arrested for breaking some non existent driving law, 6 years now, wow! We can buy and fly drones fpv smaller than a matchbook that cost less than a $100, but we can't flip our phone screens??? I guess I'll just have to go for a fresher lens and full windshield reflective film, you know for that BIG SCREEN effect. Lmao.


----------



## e.o.norris (Jan 26, 2016)

reversing Fresnel wide angle lens 8 x 10' on ebay for 7 bux.. Flip it over should magnify and still reverse left to right.... rotate 90 degrees and presto instant hud mode. You'll need a reflecting sheet behind it. alternatively, cut out a much smaller piece of the lens and stand it on edge in the light path from phone to windshield... this lens is like a thick sheet of  plastic so no shrapnel. 
 probably best would be to leave the phone on the   dash close to thee windshield and hang the lens vertically in the light path from reflection to your eyes
.donations cheerfully accepted paypal [email protected].


----------



## Gegsite (Feb 2, 2016)

*flipping screen*

A very wanted feature/app to come.
Please DO somebody. For the community, for a challenge, not for the money..


----------



## julian_brunt (Feb 20, 2016)

hudwayglass dot com (sorry I need 10 posts 1st to post a freaking URL - How useful) is a great device, just needs the app written to mirror the screen so I can use WAZE navigation with ease


----------



## Geust (Apr 6, 2016)

The lack of support is real


----------



## mcdull (Apr 28, 2016)

It cannot be an app. App development is simply impossible to implement this feature unless you are going to simulate the entire android system on an app. If it has to be done, would temper the hardware abstract layer HAL and is device specific. It seems possible to implement this in a specific device using a specific custom kernel but won't make it generally usable. 

Sent from my kenzo using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

Another possible solution is an app that mirror and flip the screen of another pad. E.g., you have a nexus7  put on the stereo din and broadcasting screen to an 5.5 inch phone (e.g.nexus 6) putting under the win shield. The nexus 6 would only act a screen of hud. Operation had to be done on nexus 7 which is not flipped. That would be a lot easier and practical.

Sent from my kenzo using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## capillonpub (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi,

It's a very good idea ! I understand that it can be very difficult to have an app than mirror everything in the screen. Is there a chance to ask Waze developer to do it as an option for waze only in a future release?

thx,
philippe


----------



## nijohnson (Jun 16, 2016)

so here's my thinking.  You don't need to reverse the entire display.  just one app at a time.  how would this work?

there are apps like "floating apps" which esentially widgitize an app
there are apps like "mirror reversal" which flip an image.

is it possible to take code from the latter & insert it into the former?


----------



## nijohnson (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh.  Sorry. I just read the previous couple of posts.  Sounds like my idea is infeasasle


----------



## nikosbocho (Aug 29, 2016)

willfck4beer said:


> I've been investigating thin film fresnel lenses too.
> [/COLOR]
> 
> I tried a regular fresnel lens and a mirror and it didn't solve the orientation problem. Did you try Fresnel lens and what was your result?

Click to collapse


----------



## braxxx79 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Until the app is developed. Simple DIY fix*

Just place a small mirror flat under the windsheild where you would normally place your phone. Just in front of that mount one of those angled clear acrylic buisness card or photo holders from office supply store. Then when you place your phone (facing away from you) against it the image will get corrected before displaying on windsheild. If the acrylic isnt quite the right angle just use a lighter to heat it just enough to bend to the desired angle and it will harden again when cool.  Someone may have already suggested this. I dont feel like reading back that far.


----------



## wren945 (Sep 21, 2016)

braxxx79 said:


> Just place a small mirror flat under the windsheild where you would normally place your phone. Just in front of that mount one of those angled clear acrylic buisness card or photo holders from office supply store. Then when you place your phone (facing away from you) against it the image will get corrected before displaying on windsheild. If the acrylic isnt quite the right angle just use a lighter to heat it just enough to bend to the desired angle and it will harden again when cool.  Someone may have already suggested this. I dont feel like reading back that far.

Click to collapse



Sounds viable. Hope there is commercial product like this.


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## shishanii (Nov 18, 2016)

This looks like a good product for use as a hud if we can mirror  invert the whole screen. Search this on eBay: Universal-Mobile-Car-GPS-HUD-Navigation-Bracket-Head-Up-Display-Phone-Holder-New


----------



## kennethbrown (Jan 17, 2017)

I also have been looking for a 'display-mirroring' app to be able to reflect my Samsung S5 display off the windscreen when I use satnav - I am amazed no-one has done this, especially the manufacturers of tablet-based satnavs.
I think you would make a lot of £££'s - Give it a try 
BTW my email is [email protected] - gimme a shout if you achieve this and maybe I can help with marketing!
Ken Brown


----------



## dovigz (Feb 9, 2017)

**

sadly its been 7 years already and no solution


----------



## sumerboard (Feb 12, 2017)

Here's a thought guys, why can't we setup the Android with something like a VNC server and VNC client and connect to itself with the VNC and have it rotate or mirror the screen.  Then once you connect you hit the button to show all your open apps (in a mirrored POV) then once it's open you set it on the dashboard and there's a HUD reflected with the correct mirror.

This doesn't seem to hard to me however sitting here 10 beers deep wanting it for Waze on my droid as a HUD on the truck windshield in a friends truck isn't the time to do anything more than throw this idea out.  I love a challenge!  Someone tell me I'm right or at least onto something that could work without development.


----------



## dovigz (Feb 12, 2017)

*another idea*

I was thinking maybe take a phone rotation app and edit it to reverse mirror flip or something of the sort. Also if there is a way i have an extra phone that i don't mind reversing the screen indefinitely.


----------



## Aryan Hans (Feb 21, 2017)

chjade84 said:


> http://www.appbrain.com/app/speed/com.theswirlingbrain.speed
> 
> http://www.appbrain.com/app/cgspeed/cg.android.speed2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need an app that mirrors my whole phone and not just the maps and navigation like in HUD.  please help me.


----------



## willfck4beer (Feb 22, 2017)

braxxx79 said:


> Just place a small mirror flat under the windsheild where you would normally place your phone. Just in front of that mount one of those angled clear acrylic buisness card or photo holders from office supply store. Then when you place your phone (facing away from you) against it the image will get corrected before displaying on windsheild. If the acrylic isnt quite the right angle just use a lighter to heat it just enough to bend to the desired angle and it will harden again when cool.  Someone may have already suggested this. I dont feel like reading back that far.

Click to collapse



WICKED!!!! Hell yeah! I was just about to ask if anyone had developed a simpler solution. This is brilliant.
Thank you


----------



## Aryan Hans (Feb 23, 2017)

*Need apps not ideas*

I am asking for a app that mirrors down my complete phone, I am not asking it for HUD navigation.  I am making something like a HOLOLENS, if u haven't yet heard of what a Hololens is then Google it.  The one I am making uses HUD principle, I don't need navigation, I need complete phone mirroring. 
PLEASE HELP, my email- [email protected] 
THANKS


----------



## Qwertyloops (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow, I don't think I've seen such a long and old thread with no solution to such a (seemingly) simple problem. 
7 year old thread with updates as recent as today, still with no solution hahaha. I checked this thread 5 years ago when I ran into this problem, didn't find a solution, ran into it again now for the sake of using my screen as an HUD, and seems like I'll still be in the same rut. 

Is it really that impossible to flip an android screen? that's a shame.


----------



## fleamage (Feb 23, 2017)

Qwertyloops said:


> Wow, I don't think I've seen such a long and old thread with no solution to such a (seemingly) simple problem.
> 7 year old thread with updates as recent as today, still with no solution hahaha. I checked this thread 5 years ago when I ran into this problem, didn't find a solution, ran into it again now for the sake of using my screen as an HUD, and seems like I'll still be in the same rut.
> 
> Is it really that impossible to flip an android screen? that's a shame.

Click to collapse



I'm in a similar situation. My feeling is the same of yours: 5 years with a simple problem with no solution (The problem is simple, the solution maybe not). I guess the problem is not hard at all, I've seen lot of harder problems being solved with creative solutions along many years I have Android phones, developers and hackers (white hats) probably are capable of developing a nice solution, but I think they don't want. Maybe they don't see too much need to do this, it can be a large effort to do something that just few of us will use... 
I also think that we are doing a rat race here, we are not draging the "bigger ones" attention. If we really need that feature, we must use the provided methods (like asking for that feature in a kernel development, or by kickstarting a new development) but it must be justified by some useful need. 
Thats just my opinion... I don't need that feature anymore (In this years I've changed my cellphone and car already) but I'll be glad if all those people who still want it could get it.

Best regards and good luck!


----------



## Bakiyau (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes just the x-axis, but you need to keep the source image, so a dual screen app is needed to overlay screens and send the mirror to the new screen tab


----------



## moldyfox (Mar 10, 2017)

Just watched a video on someone using an app on a jail broken Iphone that is what you guys all wanted. Sad thing is it's not for android... At least there is someone out there that already has it coded.  Cydia tweak hud. Look it up on YouTube...


----------



## willfck4beer (Mar 10, 2017)

moldyfox said:


> Just watched a video on someone using an app on a jail broken Iphone that is what you guys all wanted. Sad thing is it's not for android... At least there is someone out there that already has it coded.  Cydia tweak hud. Look it up on YouTube...

Click to collapse



Good fxxxking find!!! Ashamed that 10 years of Android's OPEN-SOURCE and we still can't accomplish what Iphone has.
Anyone happen to know if jailbroken iphone will work with @Mycestro (or one of the cheap clone) bluetooth finger mice? (without a separate bluetooth dongle?)


----------



## dovigz (Apr 28, 2017)

moldyfox said:


> Just watched a video on someone using an app on a jail broken Iphone that is what you guys all wanted. Sad thing is it's not for android... At least there is someone out there that already has it coded.  Cydia tweak hud. Look it up on YouTube...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWpIYM5EIJk


----------



## rafabrasil85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Could someone who uses iOS get in touch with this developer? We really want/need/will pay for a solution like this on Android.


----------



## dovigz (Apr 30, 2017)

I made a gofundme page to collect some money for whoever can devolp it........... https://www.gofundme.com/nk2hb-reverse-android-mirror-screen-apk


----------



## thomamvt (May 13, 2017)

*Read this folks*

I was googling to find some solution and this came up. Actually this is not a solution to your problems but it looks promising. Atleast this will work.

http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/issue-with-screen-mirrored-and-upside-down-on-a-7036-4.51401/


----------



## fleamage (May 15, 2017)

thomamvt said:


> I was googling to find some solution and this came up. Actually this is not a solution to your problems but it looks promising. Atleast this will work.
> 
> http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/issue-with-screen-mirrored-and-upside-down-on-a-7036-4.51401/

Click to collapse



Hi thomamvt,

I'm sorry if I didn't get you, but it seems that the mentioned problem (in the post you have linked) is about a guy who have a tablet with a hardware problem that makes its entire screen goes flipped. Are you mentioning that this is possible so we should look for a solution by digging that issue? If that's what you saying, I don't think that it could work, because that problem seems to be a hardware failure, and to solve the problem that user will have to replace the tablet with a new one (warranty).
If you have any ideas, please, share with us.

Best regards!


----------



## thomamvt (May 15, 2017)

fleamage said:


> Hi thomamvt,
> 
> I'm sorry if I didn't get you, but it seems that the mentioned problem (in the post you have linked) is about a guy who have a tablet with a hardware problem that makes its entire screen goes flipped. Are you mentioning that this is possible so we should look for a solution by digging that issue? If that's what you saying, I don't think that it could work, because that problem seems to be a hardware failure, and to solve the problem that user will have to replace the tablet with a new one (warranty).
> If you have any ideas, please, share with us.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Sorry, it didnt help. . But i have seen during the search that 2-3 people having issues with the screen being mirrored after flashing a new ROM (mostly with LG tablets, i missed those links, i will try to find it). I think it could be a bug in the display configuration that is causing the flip, if we can emulate that in anyway i think it can be possible.  I am also searching for a solution as i have my windshield hud film bought from aliexpress is laying useless as i cannot use google maps in HUD mode.


----------



## nikosbocho (May 25, 2017)

I am working on a solution that allows you to get a readable reflection of the phone on the windshield. You can use a special film on the windshield (50% reflective - 50% see through) to improve the quality of the image (eliminate ghost image). I have made a working prototype, the solution is simple, compact and doesn't require one to hack the phone. Using it in HUD mode works great at night and also on a cloudy or overcast day but it doesn't work on sunny conditions. On a sunny day one would use it as a regular phone mount on the dashboard. Is there real interest from this community for such a product?


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## dovigz (May 25, 2017)

nikosbocho said:


> I am working on a solution that allows you to get a readable reflection of the phone on the windshield. You can use a special film on the windshield (50% reflective - 50% see through) to improve the quality of the image (eliminate ghost image). I have made a working prototype, the solution is simple, compact and doesn't require one to hack the phone. Using it in HUD mode works great at night and also on a cloudy or overcast day but it doesn't work on sunny conditions. On a sunny day one would use it as a regular phone mount on the dashboard. Is there real interest from this community for such a product?

Click to collapse



like this... its ready out there https://www.amazon.com/Techstick-Di...8&qid=1495733011&sr=1-24&keywords=hud+display


----------



## nikosbocho (May 25, 2017)

dovigz said:


> like this... its ready out there https://www.amazon.com/Techstick-Di...8&qid=1495733011&sr=1-24&keywords=hud+display

Click to collapse



The film that goes on the windshield is like the one in the link. The one I am using is made of different material so it doesn't leave bubbles when you try to install it. The big difference is not in the film, it is in the fact that the image reflected off the windshield is the exact image you would see on the phone screen. No need for HUD apps, you can use Google Maps, Waze, Uber, Lyft or any app on the phone.


----------



## dovigz (May 25, 2017)

nikosbocho said:


> The film that goes on the windshield is like the one in the link. The one I am using is made of different material so it doesn't leave bubbles when you try to install it. The big difference is not in the film, it is in the fact that the image reflected off the windshield is the exact image you would see on the phone screen. No need for HUD apps, you can use Google Maps, Waze, Uber, Lyft or any app on the phone.

Click to collapse



o that is great i would be very interested in buying it


----------



## nikosbocho (May 26, 2017)

dovigz said:


> o that is great i would be very interested in buying it

Click to collapse



That's great. I'll send you a message and keep you posted as I make progress.


----------



## mastmalang70 (Jun 18, 2017)

ios have the app to mirror the display why not android

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASG1_iPB3Ic


----------



## thomamvt (Jul 1, 2017)

If there is any android programmer out here  can easily make it work. I dont have the skills to make it work. But i found this one.
https://github.com/agentdr8/AllyFix5x/blob/master/5xFix/src/main/java/com/dr8/xposed/allyfix5x/Mod.java

This is the source of an Xposed module that will reverse a mirrored application to normal. The degrees can be reversed to obtain the results we all need. Al least for one app.


----------



## rafabrasil85 (Sep 2, 2017)

Found this today:








I think it will do the job.


----------



## dovigz (Sep 3, 2017)

rafabrasil85 said:


> Found this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a hardware solution Plus $50 I think over here we are looking for a software solution as they did on ios already https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWpIYM5EIJk


----------



## rafabrasil85 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes, I know. I've posted just in case anyone is interested. I also want a software solution and not an expensive hardware. But from the video (including iOS') we have an idea that it's possible.


----------



## jojohnson250 (Sep 3, 2017)

Sygic is the best but you have to buy the HUD as an extra though


----------



## gilesbx1963 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Vision HUD*

The android app you require is Vision HUD. It is designed for use with the HUD or just your window screen.


----------



## pslat (Sep 13, 2017)

gilesbx1963 said:


> The android app you require is Vision HUD. It is designed for use with the HUD or just your window screen.

Click to collapse



Phexi was not looking for an app that has HUD mode, there are lots of apps designed to work in HUD mode including your suggestion. The tread is about finding an app that would reverse the display of other apps or the entire device screen. It looks likely that this would require a modified kernel though so thanks for the suggestion.

---------- Post added 13th September 2017 at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th September 2017 at 11:37 PM ----------




sumerboard said:


> Here's a thought guys, why can't we setup the Android with something like a VNC server and VNC client and connect to itself with the VNC and have it rotate or mirror the screen.  Then once you connect you hit the button to show all your open apps (in a mirrored POV) then once it's open you set it on the dashboard and there's a HUD reflected with the correct mirror.
> 
> This doesn't seem to hard to me however sitting here 10 beers deep wanting it for Waze on my droid as a HUD on the truck windshield in a friends truck isn't the time to do anything more than throw this idea out.  I love a challenge!  Someone tell me I'm right or at least onto something that could work without development.

Click to collapse



Hey sumerboard, you are probably nearest to a possible, sort-of solution, have another beer for your thoughts VNC displays an image of what is on the screen already so I think this would require two devices, plus some programming. I agree with mcdull in  below about the android system and that a full solution would require a modified kernel on a rooted device so this suggestion is a combination of what you suggest and what mcdull suggests in his post #114t:-


mcdull said:


> It cannot be an app. App development is simply impossible to implement this feature unless you are going to simulate the entire android system on an app. If it has to be done, would temper the hardware abstract layer HAL and is device specific. It seems possible to implement this in a specific device using a specific custom kernel but won't make it generally usable.
> 
> Another possible solution is an app that mirror and flip the screen of another pad. E.g., you have a nexus7  put on the stereo din and broadcasting screen to an 5.5 inch phone (e.g.nexus 6) putting under the win shield. The nexus 6 would only act a screen of hud. Operation had to be done on nexus 7 which is not flipped. That would be a lot easier and practical.

Click to collapse



Now I know that what he suggests, an app that mirror and flip the screen, is essentially what we are looking for already except that he mentions two devices.

..So if you had the server device running any required app and mounted normally in the car (or truck in your case) with a VNC server running in the background, that device could be linked to a client device running a modified version of a VNC client which mirrors the screen before displaying it - that should work as long as the updates didn't need to be ultra fast - and providing you have access to a spare device for the HUD. The devices would also need to be linked together through wi-fi or bluetooth.
Yes I know that involves editing the VNC client source but the extra overhead to flip the screen would be on the client side and the primary device could get on with the main job of producing the display. No, I doubt I will get around to looking at the VNC client source to  do that but this is xda forums.. must be someone here up for that challenge?


----------



## mcdull (Sep 13, 2017)

Woo.  It has been an really old post.  The beauty of having the client server approach is that you really need the primary device that you can interact with to be mounted on the dash board.  Or even there are tech to flip and invert the screen, you will need to remove the HUD from wind shield, set it to normal display and operate the UI and activate the HUD mode and put it back.  Which is not acceptable during driving of course.

As most ppl interested in this topic has already mounted an android in the 2DIN spaces of the car audio, there will be least effort to add a dump device (preferably OLED) just to mirror and flip the screen.  All operation is done on the primary device nice and easy.



pslat said:


> Phexi was not looking for an app that has HUD mode, there are lots of apps designed to work in HUD mode including your suggestion. The tread is about finding an app that would reverse the display of other apps or the entire device screen. It looks likely that this would require a modified kernel though so thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13th September 2017 at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th September 2017 at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## odino77 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi! This app work fine for me at the moment, waiting for google's full screen mirror option instead!

Name : HUDdle - Head Up Display
Link : https :// play.google . com/store/apps/details?id=co.aquaapps.huddle

Fully personalizzable interface for display the data that you need!

Personalized interface : https :// goo . gl/xCKLTe
Navigation mode : https :// goo . gl/dgRFdi



PS : remove all spaces in links for use it.


----------



## Teadby (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi. Don't know if this has been suggested before.. I have been waiting for a way to mirror the screen for hud display of ANY app for years now.... what if you used two reflective serfaces? So have the phone facing down at a 45 degree angle and letting the screen reflect off a mirrored surface sitting flat on the dash then reflected again off the windscreen. Wouldn't the light being reflected twice make it appear normal? Ok so it's not pretty but surely easier than having a whole other device to stream a vnc from. Thoughts?


----------



## Daffy1982 (Mar 28, 2019)

I know this is an old thead, but I'm still looking for an app like this and can't seem to find it anywhere. Any new information?


----------



## nikosbocho (Apr 13, 2019)

Daffy1982 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm still looking for an app like this and can't seem to find it anywhere. Any new information?

Click to collapse



I have been working on an optics/mount solution that will achieve this. I attach a photo that I took at night:







For this photo I was using Google Maps, but this would work with any app such as Waze, Uber, Lyft, Android Auto etc. A few other things that might not be evident:

1. The virtual image (reflection) appears to be floating 1m or more in front of the windshield. In the photo the virtual image is focused closer to the white wall. With the current mode of reflecting the phone directly on the windshield the reflection is at the windshield, so the driver's has to refocus close.
2. The double reflection is "virtually" eliminated. It is never actually eliminated but the second reflection becomes more aligned with the first reflection. This will depend on the car, as each car has slightly different windshield.
3. No special wedge windshield or reflective film is required.

So this solution does more than what a software fix would do. Also during the day the "gadget" could be used as a regular mount.

I can't give away the secret but I wanted to gauge if there is any interest in such a gadget.


----------



## Macko mia (Apr 23, 2019)

Guys have any one found something....???

There is an app with jailbroken iphone..

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BMAl6BAgEEAU&usg=AOvVaw3Ju1rX43EZ_n9TPG7TPz0U


----------



## fookingthg (Oct 13, 2019)

*Finally did it!!*

I know im late. But thanks to this thread. After reading all these posts, i was convinced that there are no existing mods, or any other ready made solution available. 
So thought of doing it myself. Changed the source and built a custom ROM on top of lineageOS. Added a new option (HUD Mode )
Here is a working video of my HUD display. cheers. 
youtube.com /watch?v=kXynuJO0584 
Since im a new member, im not allowed to post links. Use the above without space.


----------



## GBry (Nov 9, 2019)

Amazing. Can it be ported into an app though?


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## owenfernaldi (Dec 15, 2019)

nikosbocho said:


> I have been working on an optics/mount solution that will achieve this. I attach a photo that I took at night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey really interested int this solution , I did think the same solution too , I'm no good with these but is it possibly you're using a magnifying glass ?? Or is there some kind of "reverse glass film"


----------



## slku (Mar 30, 2020)

fookingthg said:


> I know im late. But thanks to this thread. After reading all these posts, i was convinced that there are no existing mods, or any other ready made solution available.
> So thought of doing it myself. Changed the source and built a custom ROM on top of lineageOS. Added a new option (HUD Mode )
> Here is a working video of my HUD display. cheers.
> youtube.com /watch?v=kXynuJO0584
> Since im a new member, im not allowed to post links. Use the above without space.

Click to collapse



You are not late. But can you teach us how to do the same? Maybe without the checker box. It will be enough if you explain what we should change in settings/ files. Please, show us how you do that, so we can repeat your result.


----------



## nikosbocho (Sep 6, 2020)

fookingthg said:


> I know im late. But thanks to this thread. After reading all these posts, i was convinced that there are no existing mods, or any other ready made solution available.
> So thought of doing it myself. Changed the source and built a custom ROM on top of lineageOS. Added a new option (HUD Mode )
> Here is a working video of my HUD display. cheers.
> youtube.com /watch?v=kXynuJO0584
> Since im a new member, im not allowed to post links. Use the above without space.

Click to collapse



Well done, this is exactly what people where looking for when this thread was started 10 years ago!!! Can you please share how you can implement the HUD mode on lineageOS?


----------



## wen2ri4 (Sep 9, 2020)

*Can you share how to do it in detail?*



fookingthg said:


> I know im late. But thanks to this thread. After reading all these posts, i was convinced that there are no existing mods, or any other ready made solution available.
> So thought of doing it myself. Changed the source and built a custom ROM on top of lineageOS. Added a new option (HUD Mode )
> Here is a working video of my HUD display. cheers.
> youtube.com /watch?v=kXynuJO0584
> Since im a new member, im not allowed to post links. Use the above without space.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for sharing this. I can't imgine many people has the same ideal with me, flip mirror the phone screen. But I do this for other purpose, I haven't had a car yet. hahaha


----------



## nikosbocho (Sep 17, 2020)

I am not a programmer but I think there might be a way to do the HUD without rooting or hacking ones phone. Split the screen on Android in landscape mode, on the left part of the screen load Google Maps or Waze, on the right part of the screen load the HUD mirroring app. The HUD mirroring app takes a screenshot of the phone every 0.1, 0.2 or 0.5 secs, flips the image vertically, crops out the right half and then shows the image in the app on the right half. When placing the phone on the dashboard the left half is covered with a piece of black cloth or paper card. Only the right half is reflected. There will be a small lag, but if it can be refreshed every 0.1secs then it will probably not be a real problem when driving. If it can be done continuously then the lag can be eliminated.

The disadvantage is that the image will be a little smaller and have more square proportions. However the advantage is that this could work with any app that is displayed on the left side of the split screen, Waze, Android Auto etc. Also, since the image is smaller a smaller reflective film can be used on the windshield to make this visible during the day.

Is this possible with an app? If so, is it easy to write such an app?


----------



## vctrku (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi guys, any updates on this?


----------



## ciobi (Jun 2, 2021)

I've been thinking about doing this for more than 10 years now, and last week I finally spent a few days to work on it and ended up with https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.ciobi.mirrorscreen

It's in beta, and all sorts of things could be improved (like battery life or color processing), but let's see first if there's still any interest in this.

Here's an actual picture of my windshield, with the HUD mirror and the phone running Google Maps:


----------



## ashish_jha (Aug 23, 2021)

vctrku said:


> Hi guys, any updates on this?

Click to collapse





ciobi said:


> I've been thinking about doing this for more than 10 years now, and last week I finally spent a few days to work on it and ended up with https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.ciobi.mirrorscreen
> 
> It's in beta, and all sorts of things could be improved (like battery life or color processing), but let's see first if there's still any interest in this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good app but need to adjust too much. Need to automate the adjustments to make it user friendly.


----------



## ciobi (Aug 26, 2021)

ashish_jha said:


> Good app but need to adjust too much. Need to automate the adjustments to make it user friendly.

Click to collapse



I totally agree that the setup is a bit of a pain, and I have an idea on how to improve things, but it's also not particularly nice, and might not work all the time. (It involves creating a new, simple app to run it in the other half, to calibrate the main app. Then I could see exactly which part of the screen is taken by Half HUD and which part is used by the app you want to project.)

Also, I don't expect improving this would dramatically change the adoption, which is at a grand total of 21 users after it peaked at 23 a few days ago. My question is: After taking the time to set it up, is this something people actually want to use? How many?

Anyway, when I find some time I guess I could try the approach I described above, to see how well it works. Or, does anybody have a better idea?


----------



## ashish_jha (Aug 27, 2021)

I think a better idea would be a full screen mirror flip with a small floating widget on top to bring to normal as and when needed.


----------



## ciobi (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyway, when I find some time I guess I could try the approach I described above, to see how well it works. Or, does anybody have a better idea?


ashish_jha said:


> I think a better idea would be a full screen mirror flip with a small floating widget on top to bring to normal as and when needed.

Click to collapse



Sure, but I don't think it is possible to do this in a reasonable way. I'm pretty sure you'd need to root your phone, and interfere with the screen drivers to make them flip the image and the touch input. These would quite likely involve significant effort and be model specific, at least to some extent.


----------



## ashish_jha (Aug 30, 2021)

ciobi said:


> Anyway, when I find some time I guess I could try the approach I described above, to see how well it works. Or, does anybody have a better idea?
> 
> 
> Sure, but I don't think it is possible to do this in a reasonable way. I'm pretty sure you'd need to root your phone, and interfere with the screen drivers to make them flip the image and the touch input. These would quite likely involve significant effort and be model specific, at least to some extenfor

Click to collapse



The first thing I do after unboxing a phone is to root it. There is no life without root !


----------



## mladen074 (Sep 27, 2021)

Google will never implement this feature willingly, considering it directly competes with their Android Auto, which they want to push as a default navigation app for everyone. They like collecting private information, and driving habits are so attractive to Google, they would be idiots to implement this feature and ruin the advantage their app has over other apps. It's not gonna happen, at least not up until they decide they have the absolute dominance with their Android Auto app, and don't feel other apps will be able to endanger that dominance anymore.

That being said, the only thing we can do is to modify the source code and change the display driver to invert the coordinates. It's a fairly easy task, but for someone who knows how to write such code. Here on xda I've seen a lot of smart people, capable of doing such stuff, so it puzzles me noone has took the opportunity to write it. I can only imagine there is something more to this feature than meets the eye. Until then, 2 mirrors in the car, under the windshield, can do the job.


----------



## Parmeet.sethi (Dec 26, 2021)

ciobi said:


> I totally agree that the setup is a bit of a pain, and I have an idea on how to improve things, but it's also not particularly nice, and might not work all the time. (It involves creating a new, simple app to run it in the other half, to calibrate the main app. Then I could see exactly which part of the screen is taken by Half HUD and which part is used by the app you want to project.)
> 
> Also, I don't expect improving this would dramatically change the adoption, which is at a grand total of 21 users after it peaked at 23 a few days ago. My question is: After taking the time to set it up, is this something people actually want to use? How many?
> 
> Anyway, when I find some time I guess I could try the approach I described above, to see how well it works. Or, does anybody have a better idea?

Click to collapse



This is great! Thank you for developing this application.

I guess a part of the issue with adoption is that folks looking for something like this might not know where to look or how to find it. 

Case in point, I stumbled on this thread after not finding anything on the Play Store or YouTube. Maybe a bit of SEO and backlinks from YouTube could help get the word out.

Consider this video that appears on top when searching for "Google Maps HUD". If the comments (and like counts) indicate anything, at least a hundred people may have entered that exact query in search. Note that the video has has around 50k views, which is much higher than the channel's average.

A similar video covering this app would certainly encourage adoption. I'd be happy to help out and take this up as a holiday project.


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 14, 2022)

ciobi said:


> Anyway, when I find some time I guess I could try the approach I described above, to see how well it works. Or, does anybody have a better idea?
> 
> 
> Sure, but I don't think it is possible to do this in a reasonable way. I'm pretty sure you'd need to root your phone, and interfere with the screen drivers to make them flip the image and the touch input. These would quite likely involve significant effort and be model specific, at least to some extent.

Click to collapse



If I may be so bold as to make a suggestion, how about this:

First get a phone with support for USB Type-C (DisplayPort Alt mode) transmission (like a Galaxy, Pixel, certain Mac and IPads and windows devices; if you don't already have one).

Next get a USB Type C to HDMI Hi-Res Cable with USB Power Supply Charger Cable.

Then, get a small teleprompter monitor that supports both vertical and horizontal image flip. Most are designed for high ambient light level use and have a adjustments for brightness and contrast (and everything else).

You will also want some type of light gel or film to help reflect the image.

If you already have a device with USB C DisplayPort Alt mode, then you can get out at anywhere from $200-350 total. Compare that with the cost of your time to develop the app and how much time you want to spend in development and testing.

Of course you can still connect your device to the car audio via bluetooth. Then you can use your device as normal without any hassle. Just a thought...


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 14, 2022)

You may also wish to checkout Open Broadcaster Software. It is a free and open source software program for live streaming and video recording. Features of the software include device/source capture, recording, encoding and broadcasting. 

Short version is that you can use it on Windows, Mac, and Linux devices to flip an image via software, so any HDMI monitor will work for your HUD. A small tablet and a bit of velcro might be nice for this project... 

Good luck!


----------



## PhotonIce (Mar 14, 2022)

I don't know why a thread from 2012 has been bumped, niether have I read any messages after the first page, but my simple question to everyone here is:

*Why didnt anyone use an ACTUAL mirror to mirror their phone screen?*

Invert the phone screen once with a real mirror so that its backwards, then when it reflects onto the windshield it'll invert itself again; simple as heck!


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 14, 2022)

PhotonIce said:


> I don't know why a thread from 2012 has been bumped, niether have I read any messages after the first page, but my simple question to everyone here is:
> 
> *Why didnt anyone use an ACTUAL mirror to mirror their phone screen?*
> 
> Invert the phone screen once with a real mirror so that its backwards, then when it reflects onto the windshield it'll invert itself again; simple as heck!

Click to collapse



Just off the top of my head, brightness will diminish by distance squared, so it would get very dim very quickly. Not so good in even dim lighting much less in daylight. Second, in most cars there isn't a lot of room to squeeze in your device, a mirror and room to reflect off the windshield. Have you drawn this and diagramed how this idea would work? Finally, I believe the image would be flipped vertically, not horizontally. So, maybe not so simple.


----------



## PhotonIce (Mar 14, 2022)

ManagementCritic said:


> Just off the top of my head, brightness will diminish by distance squared, so it would get very dim very quickly. Not so good in even dim lighting much less in daylight. Second, in most cars there isn't a lot of room to squeeze in your device, a mirror and room to reflect off the windshield. Have you drawn this and diagramed how this idea would work? Finally, I believe the image would be flipped vertically, not horizontally. So, maybe not so simple.

Click to collapse



1. Of course it'll be dim, but to be fair, your phone screen isnt too bright to begin with, so unless your using a modded lcd panel, its gonna be dim either way.
2. I've done this myself using a mirror (phone reflecting vertically on the right side of my windshield, it takes up a little space, but you dont use the space of the right of your speedo anyways..)
3. Hold your phone infront of a mirror, it will reflect it horizontally. then upon reflecting again off of the windshield, it will flip horizontally again and become normal. You can even try this at home by taking two hand mirrors, and reflecting your phone onto one mirror, while reflecting the image from the 1st mirror onto the second mirror, then look at the image on the second mirror, it is normal again.
It would only be flipped vertically if your were using a lens, which we aren't using here.


----------



## PhotonIce (Mar 14, 2022)

Either way, because its bright during the day, you'd need a hud glass/mirror panel, which makes the whole project quite janky (i didnt use one as I only used my HUD at night). My suggestion for the future of this project is to use bendable oled panels. We're in the future now, all we need is a hdmi bendable oled, which can be stuck onto the windshield. It'd be bright, and would look much better than the janky setups which have all been suggested here. I'm sure these panels will be available to the public soon (they might already be on sites like aliexpress, not sure though).  There are already oled panels which can be used as one way mirrors, its only a matter of time before both technologies combine and we'll have the perfect hud.


----------



## Phexi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.

I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 16, 2022)

Phexi said:


> Hi there. I need an app that mirrors the screen of my android phone to use it as a HUD in my car. I've already found an app that shows the current speed mirrored, but i would like to have it for other apps, too. So that i can use apps like Google Maps Navigation with my front window.
> 
> I googled a lot, but i sadly didn't find anything...

Click to collapse




I am suggesting an inexpensive fully configurable solution that rivals some automotive solutions, provided the monitor is permanently mounted or even recessed into the dash. It's your face, just sayin'

1) Use your existing phone with USB type C for 'DisplayPort Alt' transmission and
2) a USB type C to HDMI cable with a USB charging leg, ($15 @ Walmart)



(connect as indicated - the reason for the charging leg is to charge phone while in use)
3) connect phone via Bluetooth to car audio for phone calls, music and audio (assuming it's not a model 'T')
4) insert the HDMI end of cable to Lilliput 7" teleprompter display (used on Ebay @ $37.90) if you wanted to go super cheap. (It runs on 12v so a USB plug should work).
5) start 'Android Auto for phone' app if Android or iPhone equivalent otherwise.






This may be bright enough to see reflecting off the windshield in daylight without a *translucent grey gel *(like a small section of window tint) because these displays have high contrast and brightness controls suitable for working under bright lights.

In any case, this is just one solution with one teleprompter monitor. There are a wide array of monitors that you may wish to examine. You may even want to use a USB C Hub and add keyboard and mouse, card reader, etc. You could spend thousands or under $100. Good Luck!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 16, 2022)

I dont think that all phones that have USB type C, output video through USB. I am pretty certain many have complained about my phone (a Google Pixel 4A) not doing so. I would love if it did.


			Pixel (4a) Does not support USB-c HDMI video out ? - Google Pixel Community
		


hmmm...this make me think it would possibly be enabled on a custom ROMs.


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 16, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont think that all phones that have USB type C, output video through USB. I am pretty certain many have complained about my phone (a Google Pixel 4A) not doing so. I would love if it did.
> 
> 
> Pixel (4a) Does not support USB-c HDMI video out ? - Google Pixel Community
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey DiamondJohn,

For those that aren't tech savvy or just want it RIGHT NOW!... an  alternative path might be a permanent installation of a dedicated device while leaving your phone for the usual Bluetooth phone stuff. Check this out: https://en.everybodywiki.com/List_of_devices_with_video_output_over_USB-C


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 16, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont think that all phones that have USB type C, output video through USB. I am pretty certain many have complained about my phone (a Google Pixel 4A) not doing so. I would love if it did.
> 
> 
> Pixel (4a) Does not support USB-c HDMI video out ? - Google Pixel Community
> ...

Click to collapse


*But wait! There's MORE!!!*
Easily Add HDMI To Any Android Phone Or Tablet With A Cheap Displaylink Dock!​



Well documented vid with links to all hardware and instructions for all apps from Google PlayStore! The low latency Displaylink Dock even supports peripherals like KB, mouse and game controller. Check it out!


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 16, 2022)

Btw, runs on 5V, so an automotive application may be in the cards for ANY Android with ANY USB port. Allows for multiple peripherals, like maybe a mini-trackball?...


----------



## ManagementCritic (Mar 16, 2022)

Just a thought, but how about a low-light UV cam so, with the flip of a switch, your HUD can see through fog? Obviously, this will require a little more research on my part, but many camera sensors come with UV filters. Perhaps it is just a matter of filtering visible and IR light frequencies and providing a UV light source. Anyway, this project should be a new thread.

Oops. Looks like I got IR and UV reversed in my thinking. Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## b1gr3d1717 (Nov 23, 2022)

TL;DR: making an AR headset powered by phone, close to a workable solution 

Love this thread so much, 10 years late but I'm working on a similar thing and I too need the x-axis of my smartphone to be reflected about the x-axis. 

My project is similar. I'm making a augmented reality visor that uses a smartphone as the display. Basically you strap your smartphone to your forehead (bare with me) and reflect the screen onto a transparent (and flat) surface right in front of your eyes. So as the have an AR display in front of your eyes. 

The closest I've come to a solution is using a vnc connection from a PC where xrandr is utilised to reflect the screen (built in option). I'm still trying to do this over vnc though which is a bit harder. This does limit usability to that of your PC which isn't bad. But I've been unsuccessful at reflecting the display over vnc but I think I'm finding a solution for it (x11vnc documentation is a mission)

All that being said I'm still not completely satisfied with this solution. Other possible solutions to investigate:

* Making an android app the draws over all other apps
* Physically mirroring the screen with a mirror before displaying which has obvious problems 

Again, happy I found this, didn't think about the use case in the original post but I reeeeaaalllllyyy like it a lot (Finna try it when I have a car :''D.)


----------



## b1gr3d1717 (Nov 23, 2022)

Henlo frens, me again, I found a really decent (not perfect) solution to your HUD problem. It's an app call "navier HUD".  It reflects the screen and all, black background so good contrast, give it a try


*EDIT*

I found a less than optimal solution to my problem using half HUD but I will keep trying the vnc reflection and maybe try making an app. On the second point I found an open source HUD app that does reflect the screen but it's strictly a speedometer (just called "HUD" on fdroid). The idea being to replicate the source code while finding a way to draw the reflection over other apps.

Will keep you updated if I find anything.

BigRed over and out

*Edit 2#

By far the best app providing heads up display navigation that I've found is hudway go, works on any android and available on playstore


----------



## nijohnson (Nov 27, 2022)

b1gr3d1717 said:


> Henlo frens, me again, I found a really decent (not perfect) solution to your HUD problem. It's an app call "navier HUD".  It reflects the screen and all, black background so good contrast, give it a try
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...

Click to collapse



I did a bit with tasker and Paw  server and sccreen stream a while back.  Phone sends the display to Paw serverwhere it's sent to a webpage with a bit of css code to flip/reverse the image. The second device displays that webpage, which is whatever is on my main screen, but reversed.  Within could just send an apps output directly thru that kind of filter.


----------

